# Valerian as a calmer?



## emmath (9 April 2010)

Does anyone use this as a calmer and is it an everyday supplement or just when required. I am looking at the valerian cordial. I am aware it is banned for competiton use. I have tried many magnesium based calmers but nothing much works on my boy. I am looking for a calmer for hacking as that is when he blows up. Thought I coulld try valerian but not sure how much to give etc. Would love some advice...


----------



## MontyandZoom (9 April 2010)

I use a herbal calmer that is a mixture of valerian and cammomile and have found it to be very good. I get mine from natural horse supplies.


----------



## loopylucifer (9 April 2010)

yes it can be quite helpful it works by inhibiting some of the sesors to the cental nervous system itwont sedate the horse like ACP but it can help relax them or just take th edge of them they will still be themself though it is used alot with humans for insominia and other sleeping disorders. Th efact it is banded tells you somthing of how effective it can be


----------



## jenni999 (10 April 2010)

I started using Lincoln Valerian cordial about 3 weeks ago on my very spooky horse and I think it has helped. He is still a bit spooky but normally its at something reasonable or sudden unidentificable noises.  I tried magnesium based ones and they were useless - I feed Top Spec so I was pretty sure he didn't have a mag deficiency.

I don't compete so I am not bothered about it being banned at competitions.  If something is banned, that normally means it works better than the legal things !


----------



## beckiebeckyboo (10 April 2010)

before it was banned i used to feed it to a very sharp youngster i had, it stopped the explosions, but as some one else has said she was still herself just seemed to make her more rational!


----------



## Louby (10 April 2010)

Ive been using an expensive Magnesium based calmer and at first I thought it was working but Im now sure it isnt.  My friend used Lincoln valerian cordial and swore by it so Ive been meaning to get some but they dont sell it anywhere local to me.  I can order online but Im never in for deliveries and want it like now  Im not sure now which one to try, just had a look at the Healthy horse site and theres loads!  
My horse is a pig but can sniff out anything different in his feed, have your horses eaten it without any problems?


----------



## jenni999 (11 April 2010)

You can get it on eBay.  My horse can be a fussy feeder but has no problem with valerian - its in a linseed oil base so it seems ok.


----------



## nokia (11 April 2010)

it defo works...but the smell of the horses wee is difficult 2 live with


----------



## Kenzo (12 April 2010)

I have used the Gold Label herbal calmer (the one containing valerian) for my lad and I must say it really does take the edge off if your wanting to a sharp/nervous horse out hacking, does seem to relax the mind more.


----------



## Wimbles (12 April 2010)

it's the only calmer that works on my big lad, seems to put his brain into the right gear!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (21 March 2014)

Anyone know how quick acting this is ?  And how much do you give ? in feed or syringe ?

Thanks


----------



## webble (21 March 2014)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Anyone know how quick acting this is ?  And how much do you give ? in feed or syringe ?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Is it the herbal version? If so approx 20g a day takes around 12-24hours to kick in both ary depending on the horse of course


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 March 2014)

Ok thanks, I got the lincoln cordial in the end cos he's fussy eater so the least I can give the better,  spoke to manufacturer who said to start it the day after he has the last steady up cos theres some valerian in steady up and he didnt want me to overdose him although might have been a good thing lol.

going to start it monday as I'd already made feeds up to then.  Hope it works :-(  he said asbhe already will have some in his system I shoukd see reault in about 3 days.  We'll see.  He's 35 and should know better lol. He thinks he's 3!


----------

